# the Mother-of-All-Bloopers!



## photobug (Sep 15, 2003)

You want bloopers? We gots bloopers! We got a dilly of a blooper. We got the Mother-of-All-Bloopers!! 8) 

Here now for your viewing pleasure we have 36, count 'em, 36 exposures on one frame of 24 exposure film...







Don't ask me how to do this, it's extremely technical in nature and would take entirely too long to explain.

And that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## Chase (Sep 15, 2003)

You are the king!  :king:


----------



## photobug (Sep 15, 2003)

Bet you thought I didn't have it in me, huh?


----------



## Chase (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey, I had faith...

I mean, if you take a person that takes some of the best photos of anyone on the forum, it is only natural that he have some good screw ups as well!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 15, 2003)

The multiple exposure switch is not the self timer


----------



## photobug (Sep 16, 2003)

Ohhhhhhh ho ho! that's *much* less complicated than my explanation was!   

Jim


----------



## grimmett (Sep 17, 2003)

Hang that in a gallery and it will sell!  Pure art!


----------



## nikon90s (Sep 20, 2003)

you can do this by just cutting the little holes on the top and the bottom off.


----------



## photobug (Sep 20, 2003)

Ya don't have to cut nothin'. All ya gotta do is just not wind the film all the way onto the take up spool before closing the camera back and not notice until later.

I didn't notice because I had the power winder on & it sounds the same whether it's draggin' film or not...  :shock: 

Oh, wait! I meant the aliens did it when they took me to the mother ship! Yeah, that's the ticket. The mother ship!


Jim


----------



## oriecat (Sep 22, 2003)

I did that once back in high school myself.  We were on a field trip too.   Occasionally I will think of those shots I took at the farm or at that county park and wonder what happened to them, then I remember that those were the shots that never were...


----------



## photobug (Sep 22, 2003)

chaseman24 said:
			
		

> You are the king!  :king:



Missed this before- does that mean I get the title of Blooper King?   

orie- that sucks. Fortunately I was doing digital too, so I got most of what I blew on the film. Only thing I really missed was them running the gauntlet to the car after the reception.

Then again switching between film & digital cams _was_ a contibuting factor here.  

Jim


----------

